
Show HN: iTermocil – Automated project command/pane layouts in iTerm - TomAnthony
https://github.com/TomAnthony/itermocil
======
TomAnthony
Author here. iTermocil works with the new 3.x builds of iTerm (better than the
2.x builds thanks to the new Applescript support).

Would love to hear any feedback / requests.

